# Ladder placement



## Dierte (May 12, 2009)

Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I won't say I've never done some really dumbass things with step ladders, but it looks like that one could have been turned to lean against the other wall and it'd be just as effective and a lot safer....

-John


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Wish I had a picture. I had a concrete ceiling with concrete beams over a stairway. I needed to get to the center of this stairway, and had only a 10' step ladder. 

What I did, was stick two 1/14" conduits through the second to top step, and wired it in place so that they wouldn't slide. Stuck the top of these conduits against the concrete beam, and the steps were pinching the conduits in place. Unless the conduits bent, or the steps gave out, I couldn't fall. Scared a lot of the other guys though. 

If I got caught doing it, I would have been let go and deservedly.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Big John said:


> I won't say I've never done some really dumbass things with step ladders, but it looks like that one could have been turned to lean against the other wall and it'd be just as effective and a lot safer....
> 
> -John


Actually, the picture might be a bit deceiving, if I remember right the legs were either too wide or too narrow to go the other way. It isn't as bad as it looks, it just made me laugh. 
Coming from an old family owned sawmill on the coast of Oregon, I've seen and done some things I look back on and kinda shake my head. Nowadays, its a whole different game...

Here's another one. I was standing there and realized how bad it looked for the people walking by...










Also found this little nugget in an old campus building at a large state university.
Joints on each leg as well, this was just the best picture.


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

Demac said:


> I got a new phone recently and was taking all the pics from my old phone and throwing them in a folder on my laptop. I ran across this goody and got a bit of a laugh from it. Figured I'd share...


 
:laughing:
What happens when it gets top heavy?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Demac said:


> Also found this little nugget in an old campus building at a large state university.
> Joints on each leg as well, this was just the best picture.


There is no code violation here.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

BBQ said:


> There is no code violation here.


 
You've never used split bolts in a panel before?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> You've never used split bolts in a panel before?


Try reading what I said again :laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Try reading what I said again :laughing:


 

Sarcasm? C'mon BBQ, I'm not very bright. You have to spell some things out for me. Also, don't believe that I am serious about everything I type.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I have yet to figure you out. :laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I have yet to figure you out. :laughing:


 
While you are thinking about it, why don't you let me call you crustie cookie?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> While you are thinking about it, why don't you let me call you crustie cookie?


No bro :laughing::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

ahh... home sweet home...

~Matt


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Ladder?*

:laughing:










My favorite picture! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Even better!*

Even better! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Joe, that guy on the ladder looks alot like your avatar pic. Just take off the sunglasses and put on the safety goggles.......:thumbup:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

jw0445 said:


> Hey Joe, that guy on the ladder looks alot like your avatar pic. Just take off the sunglasses and put on the safety goggles.......:thumbup:


How about shoes, should they be worn when working this way?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Joe Tedesco said:


> :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That guy probably cut the ground off of that cord too..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Joe Tedesco said:


> How about shoes, should they be worn when working this way?


Doesn't matter. He's soaking wet with an aluminum ladder in water. A perfect combination....


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Safety Goggles*



jw0445 said:


> Hey Joe, that guy on the ladder looks alot like your avatar pic. Just take off the sunglasses and put on the safety goggles.......:thumbup:


:laughing: 

I was in the sun so my glasses turned into sun glasses, now I am inside and changed the avatar. This is the most recent picture of me.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

at least he is wearing safety goggles


----------



## red hot (Jan 7, 2011)

nice puctures guys keep them comming


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Give the guy some credit, he's wearing safety goggle's.


----------



## Master E (Mar 13, 2011)

jw0445 said:


> Doesn't matter. He's soaking wet with an aluminum ladder in water. A perfect combination....


With a corded drill and I somehow doubt a GFI.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

This pic is not about ladder placement, what a poor carpenter


----------

